# "File not found" when try to write on ntfs partition



## mylux (Nov 8, 2011)

Good evening everybody,
I am newbie with FreeBSD and newbie in this forum and I had found solution for all my issues until now. I couldn't find on google or even in this forum anyone posting a solution for my problem and I don't know what to do, as well.

I am Using FreeBSD on a PC that has 2 HD's with its partitions:

I have one entire HD with an NTFS partition (I used windows 7 before and that was my Documents partition) and all my documents, including Music, Videos and Application are in there.

I can open and execute any file inside this partition, but I can't modify the files, even as root.

When a try to make a directory I get an error:


```
mkdir: /media/Documentos/Documentos/Videos: No such file or directory
```

But if I list the directories in this same "place" I get the entire list of Directories inside the folder "Videos", so this folder exists.

I would like to know if anybody experienced something like this. Any help would be apreciated.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 8, 2011)

See http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6483


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't recommend writing on NTFS partitions at all, anyway you should use the fuse support to mount the partition, and it should work. I never tested agains a windows 7 partition.


----------



## folivora (Nov 8, 2011)

I agree with fluca1978, you shouldn't write to NTFS-partition.

Read-Only is the safest way, if you don't want to have option to break your NTFS-partition.


----------



## mylux (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello everybody,

I want to thank you all for the help. But I have a question about it. I am using the Gnome Desktop Environment with HAL enabled. It mounts my NTFS partition automatically (surely with mount_ntfs). Is there a way to make Gnome and HAL mount my NTFS partition using the fusefs-ntfs application intead of mount_ntfs?


----------



## mylux (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok guys, I found a solution. I followed an explanation in a file: /usr/ports/sysutils/hal/files/README.fuse and I overrode the mount_ntfs script as explained there and it works. I'm editing this post as SOLVED!
Thanks everybody.


----------

